# d20 Superheroes: How goes it?



## Reynard (Jan 31, 2002)

Just curious.  There has not been a mention in a while and i am still really excited about this project.  The genre is my absolute favorite, and I am hoping that this system can be adapted to various "Post Human" settings.  Plus, I would love to contribute.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm also very eager to learn more about this.  The sample characters look interesting and I love the Template format.  I would love to see a couple more samples.  Granted anything like this will have to wait until after Wild Magic comes out.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2002)

We'll be moving onto Superheroes in more detail once Wild Magic is out.  Which reminds me...


Cool, eh?  Graphocs by RangerWickett, animation by yours truly (my first ever attempt).


----------

